# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  | ‏القائمة الكاملة بأسماء الفائزين بعضوية مجلس النواب السادس عشر |

## هدوء عاصف

| ‏نتائج الإنتخابات النيابية الأردنية 2010 أول بأول | ‏

متابعة مستمرة من موقع "انتخابات نيوز" ومنتديات الحصن الأردنية




1- محافظة العاصمة:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خليل عطية 13238 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- جعفر مروان العبداللات   5106  
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- حسن محمود صافي   2125 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- راشد عودة البرايسة   3233  
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- سالم عبدالله الهدبان  2722

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمد الذويب 2502
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد الكوز 3267
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- محمد الحلايقة 2811 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- يحيى السعود 3618
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- غازي عليان 7358

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- ممدوح العبادي 2131
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- ريم بدران 3792
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- عبد الرحيم البقاعي 2309
الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) :- أحمد الصفدي 3099
الدائرة الفرعية ( 5) المقعد المسيحي:- غازي مشربش 3198

 الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :-. احمد هميسات 5870
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صلاح صبرة 5673
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 ):- حمد ابوزيد 5432

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :-  صالح اللوزي  7125 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صالح الوريكات  4730  
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني:- تامر شاهر بينو  1390 

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :-
 الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- فواز عوده المناصير  5132 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- لطفي محمود الديرباني 3973  
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني. منير حسني صوبر  2458

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة:-  دائرة فرعية واحدة:- د. انورالعجارمة 7141  



2-  محافظة اربد:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:-
 الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- عبد الكريم أبو الهيجاء  2878
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- محمد خالد الردايدة  4908
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- عبد الناصر بني هاني  6558
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- زيد شقيرات  2863
الدائرة الفرعية ( 5 ) :- الدكتور حميد بطاينة  6070

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :-
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- حسني الشياب 6167
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صالح فوزي مرجان 3046
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسيحي:- جميل النمري 2215

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة: دائرة فرعية واحدة :- بسام العمري  3407

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:- 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- فواز الزعبي 9782 

الدائرة الفرعية(2) :- احمد يوسف الشقران 6606 

 الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :-  علي ملكاوي 5072
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- يحيى عبيدات 3336 

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة:  دائرة فرعية واحدة :- عماد جبر بني يونس 5443

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- مجحم الصقور 15326

الدائرة الانتخابية الثامنة: دائرة فرعية واحدة :- عاكف نايل مقابلة 4529

الدائرة الانتخابية التاسعة : فرعية واحدة:- نايف محمود العمري 3250



3- محافظة البلقاء:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبدالله النسور 2311
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- مصطفى شنيكات  4163
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- خالد الحياري 8161
الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) :- محمود الخرابشة 3621
الدئرة الفرعية ( 5) :- معتصم العواملة 7149
الدئرة الفرعية ( 6) نائب مسيحي:- جمال قموة  1367
الدائرة الفرعية (7) نائب مسيحي:-ضرار الداوود 4056

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- شادي علي العدوان 4309

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة:  دائرة فرعية واحدة:- طلال الفاعور 3956

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:  دائرة فرعية واحدة:- عبدالله جبران النويرات 3960 صوتا.



4-  محافظة الكرك:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- طلال حامد معايطة 2228     

الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- عبدالقادر حباشنة 4067

الدائرة الفرعية (3)  عبدالله زريقات 1647

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية:

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- ايمن هزاع المجالي 3218 

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسيحي:- طلال سابا العكشة 1334 

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمود خلف النعيمات
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- عاطف يوسف الطراونه

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- خلف الهويمل 2362 

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- شريف الرواشدة

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- د. رعد بن طريف



5- محافظة معان:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
 الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خالد زاهر الفناطسة 3033 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- د. عبدالله البزايغة 2303 

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية (لواء الشوبك): دائرة فرعية واحدة:- وصفي الرواشدة 1399

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- سامي الحسنات 5503 



6- محافظة الزرقاء:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- سمير عبدالله مصطفى العرابي 3179
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- سلامة عطالله الغويري 5898
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- خيرالله حسين العقرباوي 3425
الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب شركسي او شيشاني:- ميرزا قاسم بولاد 4173
الدائرة الفرعية (5) نائب مسيحي:- بسام سلامة موسى  الحدادين 2692

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- موسى بركات سعود الزواهرة 2865
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد يوسف محمد الحجوج  الدوايمة 3461
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- علي سالم فاضل الخلايله 3217

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة: دائرة فرعية:- خلف ياسين الزيود 4924 

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمد جميل محمد جبرين 2995
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- مرزوق حمد عواد الدعجة 2675



7- محافظة المفرق:-

 الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبدالكريم الدغمي 6779
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- ابراهيم الشديفات 4680
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مفلح الرفالي الخزاعله 5316
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- نواف الخوالدة 3932 



8- محافظة الطفيلة:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبدالرحمن حناقطة 4420
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- حازم العوران 3370
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- د. نضال قطامين 3620

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- محمد الشروش 2211



9- محافظة مادبا:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- برجس العبابسة 2684
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد الشوابكة 4999
الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي:- مبارك طوال 1844

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- عبدالجليل السليمات 2600



10- محافظة جرش:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- باسل عياصرة 5128

الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد خالد زريقات 3393

الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مفلح الرحيمي 3496

الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- احمد العتوم 3650



11- محافظة عجلون:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- احمد القضاه 6681
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- سميح المومني 4218
الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي:- رضا حداد 1957

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- على العنانزة 4388



12- محافظة العقبة:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمود عطالله ياسين 2798 

الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- احمد عاطف حرارة 2981 



13- البادية بدو الشمال:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- وصفي فرحان السرحان 6340
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- حابس ركاد الشبيب 6319
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مازن تركي القاضي 8967



14- بدو الوسط:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- فيصل الفايز 5101
الدائرة الفرعية (2):- مجحم الخريشا 4208
الدائرة الفرعية (3):- الشايش الخريشا 3107



15- بدو الجنوب:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- علي الزوايدة
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد قاسم المرايعة
الدائرة الفرعية (3):- حمد بشير الحجايا

----------


## ahmadj81

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :020105 EmMO3 Prv:

----------


## هدي الاسلام

*وين المفرق اذا سمحتوا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *وين المفرق اذا سمحتوا*



محافظة المفرق 

1- عبد الكريم الدغمي

2- ابرهيم الشديفات

3- مفلح الخزاعلة

4- نواف الخوالدة

----------


## هدي الاسلام

طيب كم اصوات عبد الكريم الدغمي اذا سمحت

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> طيب كم اصوات عبد الكريم الدغمي اذا سمحت



سنلعن التفاصيل حال ورودها من مُحافظي مدن المملكة ..

حتى الآن لم ترد تفاصيل حقيقية حول اعداد الاصوات ..

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

والله حرام لانه مفلح الرحيمي زور والدائره الثالثه كانت الجعفر العيطان الحراحشه 
 :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

مبروووووووووووووووك لاحلى شديفي

----------


## ماريانا

يا اخوان            والله في اربد الدائرة التاسعة الطوشات والحجارة والقناوي ما الها الوالي مريت من كفرأسد حسيت حالي في غزة من كثر الحجاره في الشارع وين التحضر           وين المدنيه            وين روحنا الرياضيه  كلنا اخوان وكلنا مسلمين ومنذبح في بعض عشان امور ما بتستاهل نعادي بعض عشان كرسي  سرعان مايزول وتبقى المعامله الطيبه والاخوه الصادقة  وكما كان ينادي علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه ***يـــــــــــــادنيا يــــــــــــــــادنية***

----------


## mylife079

مبرووووووووووووووووك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية هدوء.. بس وين الروسان كل شي ولا قرابتي ام ياسمين..يالي جابتها اعلى شي بالكوتا مبارك الها..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعطيك الف عافية هدوء.. بس وين الروسان كل شي ولا قرابتي ام ياسمين..يالي جابتها اعلى شي بالكوتا مبارك الها..




 أسماء الفائزات بمقاعد "الكوتا النسائية" موجودة هنا

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62084


حدا بنسى ناريمان يا شذى  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## totoalharbi

الف مبروك لكل الناجحين وحضا اوفر لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]
1- محافظة العاصمة:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خليل عطية 13238 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- جعفر مروان العبداللات 5106 
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- حسن محمود صافي 2125 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- راشد عودة البرايسة 3233 
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- سالم عبدالله الهدبان 2722

انا بعرف هدول بس لأنهم بدائرتنا 

و بحسهم كلهم بيستاهلو 

و مبروك للجميع [/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- احمد عاطف حرارة 2981 

الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- د. عبدالله البزايغة 2303 

انا بعرف هدول اهل مامتي

الف مبرووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## كلمة شرف

:SnipeR (69):     ألف مبروك للمرشح الفائز جميل النمري والى الأمام  :SnipeR (69):  
 :Eh S(9): من محـــــمد الخوالدة :Eh S(9):

----------


## كلمة شرف

ألف مبروك للمرشحة الفائزة النائب 
  ( عبلة أبو علبة)       والى الأمام.      
 :Icon26:                                              من ( محمد الخوالدة )

----------


## كلمة شرف

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــروك للنائب السابق والحاضر والمستقبل 
 :Eh S(9):         ( بسام حدادين)    والى الأمام :Eh S(9):                  من (محمد الخوالدة)

----------


## كلمة شرف

مبروك وألف مبروك الى كل مرشح صاحب مبدئ وكلمة حق وهمه الرئيسي الوطن والشعب فاز بالانتخابات النيابية.
والى الأمام.

 :Eh S(9):      من ( محمـــــــــــــــد الخوالدة)  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ماهربسام

[QUOTE=هدوء عاصف;507926][COLOR="DarkSlateGray"][SIZE="3"][CENTER]
| ‏نتائج الإنتخابات النيابية الأردنية 2010 أول بأول | ‏

متابعة مستمرة من موقع "انتخابات نيوز" ومنتديات الحصن الأردنية




1- محافظة العاصمة:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خليل عطية 13238 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- جعفر مروان العبداللات   5106  
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- حسن محمود صافي   2125 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- راشد عودة البرايسة   3233  
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- سالم عبدالله الهدبان  2722

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمد الذويب 2502
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد الكوز 3267
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- محمد الحلايقة 2811 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- يحيى السعود 3618
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- غازي عليان 7358

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- ممدوح العبادي 2131
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- ريم بدران 3792
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- عبد الرحيم البقاعي 2309
الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) :- أحمد الصفدي 3099
الدائرة الفرعية ( 5) المقعد المسيحي:- غازي مشربش 3198

 الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :-. احمد هميسات 5870
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صلاح صبرة 5673
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 ):- حمد ابوزيد 5432

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :-  صالح اللوزي  7125 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صالح الوريكات  4730  
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني:- تامر شاهر بينو  1390 

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :-
 الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- فواز عوده المناصير  5132 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- لطفي محمود الديرباني 3973  
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني. منير حسني صوبر  2458

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة:-  دائرة فرعية واحدة:- د. انورالعجارمة 7141  



2-  محافظة اربد:-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:-
 الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- عبد الكريم أبو الهيجاء  2878
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- محمد خالد الردايدة  4908
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- عبد الناصر بني هاني  6558
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- زيد شقيرات  2863
الدائرة الفرعية ( 5 ) :- الدكتور حميد بطاينة  6070
موضوع..........جميل

----------

